# Installing a wood stove inside a fireplace?



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

This is really just a curiosity thing right now untill/if we get a second heat zone installed.
We have two fireplaces in the house. Would it be legal/possible/practical to put a small wood stove inside one of them. The house is tall enough that the smoke shouldn't affect neighbors. As far as codes go I'm pretty sure with the age of the house it's grandfathered in but I would still want it to be safe and covered by homeowners. I guess that's a question for the town and insurance company though. Preferably somthing could be fabricated non-permenantly to make a stove seal to the flu. Failing that, could a pipe be run straight down the chimney to the heater then the flu sealed around that?
I ask about sealing to the flu because they share a chimney. One runs straight up and would be easy to drop a pipe down. The other which is more centrally located (the one I'd lik to put the stove in) goes over at an angle then meets the other chimney making a pipe much harder to install. Also if one chimney gets a pipe the other fireplace couldn't be used.

I'm not realy looking at this as a DIY. It would involve a chimney guy making the connections, getting a permit if necessary, and cleaning everything. I'm just curious as to if it is duable at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

let me see if I have this correct - You have two wood burning fireplaces and you want to convert one, or both, of them to a wood burning stove?

The answer is YES. The stoves are more efficient. You could also go to natural gas or propane. Your supplier can advise you on the specifics for connection to your existing chimney/fireplace.

I really like the stuff from Vermont Castings.
I just bought this








http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/products/productdetails.cfm?id=335
Mines gas and I am installing free standing with a direct vent.


This is a similar one with wood burning capabilities. They show it in a fireplace.








http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/products/productdetails.cfm?id=136

I'm in SE PA and can recommend my dealer. Let me know if you want their contact info.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Forgot to mention there are also wood burning and gas 'inserts' that are possible. These may be more to your liking.

http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/products/productline.cfm?category=11&sc=13


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Brik said:


> let me see if I have this correct - You have two wood burning fireplaces and you want to convert one, or both, of them to a wood burning stove?


Exactly. Ideally I'd like to convert one to a stove and leave the other alone.



I really like the look of the inserts, didn't know they made those. They definatly look more finished then a stove stuck in a fireplace. And I see they can be had with blowers too, that's a nice feature.
As far as gas/wood goes I like a wood fire even though some of those gas ones look 100% real now.

PA is a couple hours away but thanks for the contact info offer. I checked their dealer list and their is one only a few miles from my house, I'll have to check that out. My primary concern is with my chimney but I suppose like I said before I need to have have that looked at by a professional chimney guy.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Start with the Vermont castings dealer. They will be able to guide you. They will also likely have a chimney guy on staff or will have a recommendation of someone.


----------



## tiger lily (Nov 25, 2011)

*Placing a wood stove inside of a fireplace*

Hi there, I had the same question and Google directed me to DIY. I see Tmb9862 query and Brik's YES and other's suggestions of stoves.

I already have a wood stove in a rental home that I'm selling and it's dimensions would allow it to sit inside my home fireplace. I'm believing that the wood stove pipe would simply go up into the flue of the current fireplace. 

Question: The stove pipe has been exposed in the rental but would now be hidden inside the fireplace flue directing the heat/smoke upward, but inside the chimney. Is this safe? I tend to think yes and welcome others' information. If I go forward with this I plan to have a chimney sweep come out for a cleaning and inspection of my current chimney. 

I live in a 3 story condominium and I'm on the top floor. I'm checking the CC&R's as well. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks community.


----------

